# PCI latency question



## ledzep (Aug 27, 2004)

hi all
could someone explain what is the new PCI latency function is for and what values should be used ?

thanks , lz.


----------



## ledzep (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.driverheaven.net/showthread.php?t=51186&page=1&pp=15


----------

